
7-Day Free Online Workshop for creating web presence with no-code - prady00
https://mailchi.mp/ea519b9acac1/codeless-presence
======
smoyer
Installing WordPress is overkill ... if you're going to use WP, why not skip
the domain and hosting steps - just pay for one of the WP hosting services who
will also be happy to lease you your domain. If you're going to self-host,
static site generation is probably the way to go.

